# [SOLVED] Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am thinking to overclock my phenon ii x2 555BE. I have already started with stock cpu cooler but i know it can not hold that long temperature wise. And on a long run i might unlock 2 locked cores as well (which i tried before but temp went high enough to lock them back).
So far i have raised the multiplier to x19 and FSB to 210 and voltage to 1.4 
Then i ran Prime95 bend test for about 2 hours and temp on hardware monitor hit 62 but computer was still very stable. What are the other steps and cautions i need to take to get most of it. I am thinking to get CM hyper 212 plus or Evo but not sure if it fits on my Antec six hundred case.
Specs: Phenom II x4 555BE
Antec 600 v2 case
XFX 650 w psu
Gigabyte MB 870 chipset (dont remember exact model)
Gigabyte HD 5770 gpu
RAM 2x 2Gb g skill i think 1333.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

My bad, i used my android phone and posted it in wrong section. Can anyone move it to the right section. Sorry.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

I moved your post to the correct section. 62c temp is good for running prime 95 for two hours as the max rated temp for your cpu is 70c. The CM Hyper 212 will be a great improvement over the stock aluminum heatsink that the Phenom II X2's come with. What hardware program where you using to check the cpu temp?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



Amd_Man said:


> I moved your post to the correct section. 62c temp is good for running prime 95 for two hours as the max rated temp for your cpu is 70c. The CM Hyper 212 will be a great improvement over the stock aluminum heatsink that the Phenom II X2's come with. What hardware program where you using to check the cpu temp?


I am back to my computer to look on those temps again, It was actually maxed to 65 degree after x19 multiplier and 210Mhz FSB after about 2 hr on prime95 blend. This gave me core speed of 3.99. volatge increased to 1.40.

Before that i had checked with only x19 multiplier without touching FSB and temp maxed at 57 degree on 1.35 volatge. This gave me core speed of 3.82.
I had tried x19 multiplier and 210 FSB but one of the prime95 worker failed forcing me to increase voltage. 
I am guessing i can go upto 4.2 GHz if i can keep temp under control using better CPU cooler but wondering which direction should i go? increasing FSB or multiplier from here? should i go for 210 x20 multiplier or 220 x 19 multiplier? I am sure i have to increase voltage too most probably to 1.45.

yes, I was using CPUID Hardware monitor and coretemp as well as sppedfan to look on the temperatures.
Here are the screenshots of HWMonitor and CPUZ on previous my OC attempts.
x19 stock 200 MHz FSB and stock 1.35 voltage








x19 210 MHz FSB and 1.40 voltage


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I did open the case today again and unplugged 120mm side fan that droped the max temp to 57 degree on prime95 after running for about 30 minute. I guess that side fan was creating some tornado effect around cpu. Now i plan to put that 120mm fan on the front of the case that might help to drop temp at least 1-2 degree more.
I am confused if CM Hyper 212 fits on my case or not. Can anybody help me on this please. Thank you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



> I am confused if CM Hyper 212 fits on my case or not. Can anybody help me on this please.


I checked a couple of online reviews of your case, and it shouldn't be a problem. This quote from Legitreviews.com kind of says it all. 



> The width of this case is more than wide enough to support even the largest heatsinks that are 160mm tall. The side-panel fan does not interfere with large tower coolers either.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



drosera01 said:


> I did open the case today again and unplugged 120mm side fan that droped the max temp to 57 degree on prime95 after running for about 30 minute. I guess that side fan was creating some tornado effect around cpu. Now i plan to put that 120mm fan on the front of the case that might help to drop temp at least 1-2 degree more.
> I am confused if CM Hyper 212 fits on my case or not. Can anybody help me on this please. Thank you.


What direction was the side fan mounted? Was it intaking air or exhausting it?


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

It was intake fan and was to the level of videocard, it seems it was blowing about at 90 degree angle compared to videocard fan and exact opposite direction to the cpu fan. Next thing i found was it was mostly at 1900 rpm while front intake fan was only at 600 rpm. Does this make sense to my understanding of vortexed or tornady effect? 
I can mount two 120 mm fans on the front so how it might go if i mount this fan (just taken from side) to front. As it has high rpm i am guessing it will make better airflow through the chasis.
Thanks


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow..... Simply wow. I did install CM hyper 212 + today and moved that side fan to front. Now computer idles at 21-22 degree where it was 33-34 before. I did not have time to run prime95 for long but was at 37-38 after 20 minutes. Thats a great after overclocking to 3.99. OCed to x19 multiplier and 210 fsb at 1.40 voltage.
Now, i plant to unlock two locked cores. I think i would better bring cpu at stock speed reverting OC and unlock the cores and try to OC four cores to best i can, is that right? I shouldn't try to unlock cores while overclocked, right? What you suggest me on this.
I had unlocked before, but had to lock as temp was high on stock cpu cooler.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Return to stock speeds before you unlock the cores. Make certain the unlocked processor will run stable at stock clocks before you overclock it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

also make sure you run prime for a long time (usually 6 hours) after overclocking. Half an hour does not prove you have been succesfful.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Of course I lost core monitoring of Core temperatures after unlocking locked cores. But after repeatedly checking CPU temps using different programs before unlocking (speedfan, EasyTune6, CPUID HWMonitor) I have consistently noticed that CPU temp is always reported 6-9 degree more than core temp. Sppedfan reports my CPU temp as Temp2; CPUID HWMonitor as TMPIN1, and Easytune6 as CPU temp.
After unlocking idle temp was 26-27 and CPU temps hit upto 55-56 degree after running Prime95 for about 2 hours. This means Core temps should be around 50.
I just did increase multiplier to x18 making CPU speed 3.6 and incread voltage to 1.425 (+0.075) and ran Prime 95 for about 4 hours, No errors but CPU temp hit 61 degree (mostly was running betn 57-59, but every once in a while went to 61 for few seconds and droped again, this happened especially after running for more than 2 hours, means it was max 59 until 2 hours). This means Core temps should be around max 55. Did i hit the limit or i might get a little bit more than this? Any idea or suggestion?
Does it make sense to change FSB to 205-210 to get around 3.7 to 3.8 GHz? I might have got the voltage limit as temps seems to be on the edge? 
What about any work on memory? timing voltage anything?
memory: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBNQ


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

you set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states never anymore or any less.

you can set the ram timmings manually if you want, I never deviate from what they are supposed to be.

remember if you change the fsb this will change anything linked to the FSB such as the ram and graphics card. You must set the pcie frequency to 100 so it does not change and dont let the ram go over its rated speed.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Oh well, Did not touch computer BIOS any further after my last post. Today i noticed that *very frequently computer POST screen freezes only if i press "DEL" key to access BIOS. IF i do not press DEL key it loads window normally every single time without any issues*.
WHat might be the reason for this now? 
Any idea would be greatly appreciated. thank you.
AMD Phenom X4 B55 Overclocked to 3.6 GHz by x18 multiplier, CPU voltage 1.425, Everything else is stock on BIOS. Aftermarket cooler CM hyper 212+. 
Can not Monitor COre temps after unlocking but can read CPU temp. After several personal experience Core teperatures are normally 6-7 degree below than actual CPU temp. CPU temp during normal surfing and you tubing 29-32. $ hr of Prime 95 hits upto 61 CPU temp means core 55-56 right?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Not sure why that is as mine sometimes does the same thing trying to enter BIOS. Does it do it every time? Also when overclocking the Phenom II's there's no need to touch the FSB. If you do you should lock the Pci-e bus at 100 as raising the FSB will affect that.


----------



## mikeyyn (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

hey drosera01, 
i have the same case and cpu heatsink as you, and was wondering which way did you install the heatsink with your case, south to north(cpu heat out the big fan ontop) or east to west(cpu heat out the back fan)?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



mikeyyn said:


> hey drosera01,
> i have the same case and cpu heatsink as you, and was wondering which way did you install the heatsink with your case, south to north(cpu heat out the big fan ontop) or east to west(cpu heat out the back fan)?


the heatsink should always blow the air out the back.


----------



## mikeyyn (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



greenbrucelee said:


> the heatsink should always blow the air out the back.


alright, thanks for the response.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



mikeyyn said:


> hey drosera01,
> i have the same case and cpu heatsink as you, and was wondering which way did you install the heatsink with your case, south to north(cpu heat out the big fan ontop) or east to west(cpu heat out the back fan)?


All fans should be oriented to blow toward the rear of the case.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



mikeyyn said:


> hey drosera01,
> i have the same case and cpu heatsink as you, and was wondering which way did you install the heatsink with your case, south to north(cpu heat out the big fan ontop) or east to west(cpu heat out the back fan)?


This is the layout of fans in my case, and I am thinking to get another PWM fan (exact same kind already on CPU cooler) and make it like push pull set up. 

What you people think, would that be good idea, can it do any better, not much change or even worse? I am running at 3.89 GHz and would really like to bring my temp about 3-5 degree down if possible. Prime95 3 hours takes core temps upto 56 now and i want to keep it below 55.

And,
any comments or suggestions about my fan layouts on this case. One of the front 120 mm fan has very low max RPM (only 600 i think) while the other one has 2000 max RPM.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

What case do you have. The PSU should be mounted with the fan on the bottom drawing air in and exhausting out the back of the PSU. You need a case that is designed for that though. My Coolermaster has raised rubber feet that allows for that type pf PSU mounting.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



drosera01 said:


> This is the layout of fans in my case, and I am thinking to get another PWM fan (exact same kind already on CPU cooler) and make it like push pull set up.
> 
> What you people think, would that be good idea, can it do any better, not much change or even worse? I am running at 3.89 GHz and would really like to bring my temp about 3-5 degree down if possible. Prime95 3 hours takes core temps upto 56 now and i want to keep it below 55.
> 
> ...


Your layout is OK. Try disconnecting the top case fan and see if that helps.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

No that layout is not good at all. It totaly disrupts a positive airflow. That was the main reason I had to purchase my Coolermaster.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



Amd_Man said:


> What case do you have. The PSU should be mounted with the fan on the bottom drawing air in and exhausting out the back of the PSU. You need a case that is designed for that though. My Coolermaster has raised rubber feet that allows for that type pf PSU mounting.


My Case is Antec Six Hundred V2, and its bottom is not vented, i think. Although it has rubber feet almosr half inch tall.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Then your setup will do. I'm not saying it's bad, but with the massive PSU fan drawing air from inside your case it does effect a positive front to rear airflow.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*



Amd_Man said:


> No that layout is not good at all. It totaly disrupts a positive airflow. That was the main reason I had to purchase my Coolermaster.


Would you please suggest me, how can i make it better except buying another case to mount PSU upside down?
thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Other than the diagram being labeled incorrectly, I don't see anything wrong with what you have.

In the Six Hundred V2, the power supply (which must be mounted with the fan facing up) fan actually draws air from inside the case and exhausts it out the rear. 

The graphics card fan also draws air in and depending on the style of cooler, either ejects it around the circumference of the heat sink or also exhausts it out the rear of the case.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

If you guy's don't see how that effects airflow then I give up. I won't even waste my time trying to explain positive airflow. You do it your way and I'll do it the right way.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

my layout is exactly the same except i have 3 120mm fans at the front if the fans where set to all different speeds then there would be disruption but at the same speed there isn't.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

Mount it the right way and you'll see a difference in temps. Just for fun I reversed my PSU and my cpu temp at idle went up 6c and my graphics card went up 10c so it's pretty self explanatory. The tiny graphics card fan (right above the psu) trying to intake air while a huge PSU fan (3-4 times the size) is drawing the majority of the air. It's a no-brainer!


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh ok, i always thought psu fan and gpu fan blows hot air outward instead of taking in.
And about layout of fans, nothing i can do on psu and gpu fans. Only i can do is changing slow fan on front to the one with higher rpm and adding one pwm fan on hyper 212+. Do you think it might bring noticable difference.
Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

PSU fan brings air into the PSU, across the inner electronics and exhaust it out of the case
OEM CPU fan blows onto the CPU to cool the heatsink and aftermarket CPU fans blow air across the cooling fins and should be oriented to blow to the rear of the case as yours is.
The GPU fan also blows onto the GPU chip. Some GPU's have a housing around the fan to direct the air to the rear and out of the case.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tyree said:


> PSU fan brings air into the PSU, across the inner electronics and exhaust it out of the case
> OEM CPU fan blows onto the CPU to cool the heatsink and aftermarket CPU fans blow air across the cooling fins and should be oriented to blow to the rear of the case as yours is.
> The GPU fan also blows onto the GPU chip. Some GPU's have a housing around the fan to direct the air to the rear and out of the case.


Oh then iam mounting cpu fan wrong then. My cpu fan blows air direct to rear fan means pulls air from heatsink fins. If i attach it to otherside of fin, then it will blow air to the fins and towards the rear fan through/across fins. I mean should i change it so that air blown by cpu fan will move through the fins to the rear fan? In my current setting cpu fan is sucking air from fins and throwing it to rear fan.
Thank you again.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking and cpu cooler suggestions pls.*

It doesn't matter on which side of the heatsink the fan is. Only that cool air is forced through the heatsink then exhausted toward the nearest vent. If your cooler will accept them, two fans mounted in a push/pull configuration may increase its cooling efficiency.


----------

